# 2014 U.S. Indoor Champs, Cleveland, OH November 27th - 30th



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

The U.S. Indoor Champs committee is pleased to announce we will be hosting the 2014 U.S. Indoor Champs in Cleveland, Ohio from November 27th to November 30th. This is the 35th anniversary of the Champs and we are proud to help continue this Thanksgiving weekend tradition. We invite you to attend the hotel race that invented the concept of hotel races. We are currently working out the last few details but wanted to give you an update on our progress and what you can expect from the Champs in 2014. 


The Holiday Inn Strongsville has again agreed to hold our event and they are looking forward to our return. This fantastic facility has everything we could desire AND it is the airport hotel. This means that you could fly to Cleveland and the hotel will shuttle you back and forth as needed. And if that isn’t enough, I’m sure Ken Miller’s minivan shuttle service would be more than adequate. 


We are keeping the entry fees the same as last year, $65 for the first and $60 for each additional class. The new negotiated room rate will be $81 a night (only $2 more than 2013), which is still a great rate. Shortly, the Holiday Inn Strongsville’s management will be providing us with a group discount code and a hyperlink to make your hotel reservation process easier. We will post this information as soon as we receive it. If you prefer, you still can call their reservations department directly at 1-440-238-8800 and reference the U.S. Indoor Champs to get our special rate.


If you have any questions, concerns, or problems contact me via PM here, or email us at [email protected]. Please visit/like our Facebook page at www.facebook.com/USIndoorChamps for updates. Threads on RC Tech and Hobbytalk will also be updated.

*Classes*
USGT – USGT rules (National Points eligible race)
VTA– USVTA rules (National Points eligible race) 
F1 – UF1 rules
WGT – 13.5 Blinky
TC – 17.5 Blinky
TC – 13.5 Blinky
TC – Mod Open
1/12th – 17.5 Blinky
1/12th – 13.5 Blinky
1/12th – Mod Open 


We will have the beginners’ class again this year if enough interest is shown.

Please mark this one on your calendars. We will have many more details to come shortly, so stay tuned for when the world descends on Cleveland!
-Sean


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

Great to see the tradition continuing.


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

I'll be there!


----------



## DougK (Apr 20, 2008)

Me and my son Jake will be there, I will be running 1/12 17.5 And NORCAR Spec if you would have that class. Spec would also put the kids and beginners in there perspective class. Wayne could tell you more about it and how it has grown @ NORCAR

Doug K.


----------



## ~McSmooth~ (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## Mike Peterson (Mar 28, 2005)

~McSmooth~ said:


>


awesome....simply awesome


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Flyer is up for your perusal. Entries are rolling in. It appears that Steven Stewart won signups. Congratulations, sir. :thumbsup: 

Below is just a jpeg, click the PDF at the very bottom of this post to get all the hyperlinks...

-Sean


----------



## ~McSmooth~ (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## ~McSmooth~ (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## ~McSmooth~ (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## ~McSmooth~ (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## Sludge (Oct 26, 2008)

http://usindoorchamps.weebly.com/

From Ken Miller

"The Indoor Champs is shaping up to be bigger and better than last year. Wood for the sub-floor ordered, carpet secured, even more sponsors donating door prizes, some nice improvements to the awards planned.

A lot of racers tuned up after a tight cluster of World's, IIC, Halloween Classic, then a nice month long rest and ready to do battle at the 35th annual U.S. Indoor Champs.
__________________
Ken Miller 
Orca - EA Motorsorts - Sweep Racing Tires - TQ Wire -RC America 

LONG LIVE FOAM TOURING"


----------



## ~McSmooth~ (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## ~McSmooth~ (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## DougK (Apr 20, 2008)

For anyone that is bringing a kid to race, it is $40 dollar entry, will be 1/12th with a 21.5 motor prefrebly the Speed Passion 21.5 spec motor, no need for any thing to fast. So if you are having a kid race let me know trying to put together goody bags for the kids, we have 5 racers from NORCAR already, and just want to get a count.

Sean if I have anything wrong let me know.

Doug K.


----------



## ~McSmooth~ (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

*Cleveland in 24 days......................*

Yes, just 3 weeks until the WORLD comes to Cleveland!! :thumbsup:

...................are YOU?


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Yup! The checks in the mail.


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

Anybody looking for a roommate??


----------



## clarkwhoracing (Sep 26, 2006)

Have a fresh 1/12 spec car if anyone is looking for one to run in the novice class at the Champs or at the Gate. All electronics bought at The Gate - I think I raced the whole set-up twice at The Gate.

Can sell ARTR or you put your speedo in it. Has correct motor, gearing (spur - pinion) and battery.

PM me if interested.

Hope to run this year if all works out.


----------



## ~McSmooth~ (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## ccm399 (Oct 21, 2002)

clarkwhoracing said:


> Have a fresh 1/12 spec car if anyone is looking for one to run in the novice class at the Champs or at the Gate. All electronics bought at The Gate - I think I raced the whole set-up twice at The Gate.
> 
> Can sell ARTR or you put your speedo in it. Has correct motor, gearing (spur - pinion) and battery.
> 
> ...


Hey Mike,

What chassis is the car? 

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## DougK (Apr 20, 2008)

Question to all, do you think there will ever be a 1/12 21.5 blinky class at the big races? I would love to run two 1/12 classes at the indoors but dont have the skills to run 13.5 or mod.

Thanks Doug K.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

DougK said:


> Question to all, do you think there will ever be a 1/12 21.5 blinky class at the big races? I would love to run two 1/12 classes at the indoors but dont have the skills to run 13.5 or mod.
> 
> Thanks Doug K.


Someday it could be possible, but this year it won't be. Sorry, Doug. Everyone should remember that the youth class is the only 12th class running 21.5. If you're not a kid, you're going to be in stock or faster.

24 days and counting....

-Sean


----------



## DougK (Apr 20, 2008)

Hustler said:


> Someday it could be possible, but this year it won't be. Sorry, Doug. Everyone should remember that the youth class is the only 12th class running 21.5. If you're not a kid, you're going to be in stock or faster.
> 
> 24 days and counting....
> 
> -Sean


Not talking spec, just a 21.5 blinky, and definitely not implying this year.:thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Anthony @ Hella Graffix is the man.


----------



## ~McSmooth~ (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Update to the Youth Class
Several companies have stepped up to support the young racers.
PROTOform has graciously agreed to donate the new GT12 body for all entries. Theses kids will get a new body for this special event.
Power Push has agreed to supply trophies so the entry fee with trophies will remain $40
RC F1 lab will be supply additional spec motors at a reduced price for those needing one

The rules will be based off the Gates 1/12th Gate Spec Class with the exceptions that it will be limited to kids and must run the provided body.

Motor/Rotor: Speed Passion 21.5 (P/N 138215V3)
ESC: Any ROAR approved non-timing ESC in its approved “Blinky” mode.
Battery: Turnigy “A-Spec” 6000 or 5600 mah 1s.
Gearing: 45t pinion and 78t spur.
Tires/Rims: CRC Spec pre-trued.
Body: Open 1/12
Maximum Battery Voltage: 4.20v 
Minimum Ground Clearance: 3mm
Minimum Weight: 730g
Maximum Width: 172mm

WE NEED THE ENTRIES FOR THE YOUTHS AS TO ENSURE SUFFICIENT SUPPLY OF BODIES AND MOTORS


----------



## clarkwhoracing (Sep 26, 2006)

Awesome to hear companies lending a hand!


----------



## DougK (Apr 20, 2008)

That is so cool, thanks everyone involved. Now lets get the kids to the champs.


Doug K.


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Another 6 bodies signed up overnight, 14 more entries. Definitely looking at breaking 200 entries. Could this year we see 250 entries... it's possible

Remember guys the online video is usually choppy and loaded with commercials, the best way to watch this one is track side :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

A WHOLE BUNCH of racers have already signed up....... did YOU??????? 
See you in Cleveland. John


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Get on board before it's too late. Sign ups are still open, but we have limited space. We are also placing the t shirt order shortly. There will be some for sale at the Champs, but don't get caught shirtless.

-Sean


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

SUUUPER shirts!!!!! Got any in "POLO" styles??


----------



## ~McSmooth~ (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Hey folks, it looks like the corporate 800 number for the Holiday Inn hotels may have had some peculiarities with our room block and room rates which may have left some racers thinking the hotel was sold out. It is not. Please call 440-238-8800 to reach the Strongsville Holiday Inn directly and make your reservations using the USC code. We have gotten the rate deal extended until the 24th, so you still have time. Thanks and we'll see you in 10 days!
-Sean


----------



## ~McSmooth~ (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Everything is set and the entry list keeps getting bigger. This is NOT going to be an event you'll want to miss out on. The 35th running of the U.S. Indoor Champs at Cleveland is coming to you in one week. The hotel will still honor our room code of USC on their website, and if you call in a reservation, until Monday, November 24th. If you have any difficulty obtaining a reservation, please call Andrew directly at 440-783-3105. He'll hook you up. Good luck and we'll see everyone on the turkey day...

-Sean


----------



## jackc (Dec 14, 2009)

Is there any racing/practice on Thursday? Just wanting to come watch but can't come any other day.


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

a little track time Thursday starting about 6:30, the track will be green and the sole purpose will be to start a groove so there is traction for the first practice Friday morning


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Here's a quick trophy pic. Trophies will be earned, but the t-shirts are only $15.

-Sean


----------



## ccm399 (Oct 21, 2002)

Pics from the Kids class today:



Grid:


TQ Max:


Jake:


Katelyn (SP?), also the best pic of the youth class:


Main Winner Dominick


Emma:


----------



## ccm399 (Oct 21, 2002)

Close action between 1 & 2 in VTA:


One of the best of the day:


Another good one:


----------



## ccm399 (Oct 21, 2002)

Link to all the pics I have:

Pics


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

I just wanted to thank the racers and manufacturers for supporting the U.S. Indoor Champs at Cleveland this year. I think that this race was prematurely written off by some and I'm so happy that others had the vision and guts to step up. It wasn't perfect by any means, but we already have changes in discussion to make the 2015 U.S. Indoor Champs simply mind blowing. If you didn't go this year, put us on your calendar next year. This will be a race to experience. November 26th to the 30th, 2015. All will be welcome.

We are here to say that Cleveland is back. We will take a few weeks off to lick our wounds and regroup. If you have suggestions, comments, criticisms, even want to whine about things, we welcome all comments. Email us at [email protected], or find us on Facebook, or IM me here & on RC Tech. I will listen.

I would like to thank Ken and John for putting up with my @#%^. Without these two guys, the Champs would not have happened. Between the three of us, we were guaranteed to come up with one good answer to whatever problem we came upon.

Thank you to Alex "the Beast" Kubilus for his never ending source of energy and drive that made set up and tear down possible. Pound for pound this guy has more drive than anyone on the planet, without a doubt.

Thank you to Andrew Knapp who laid the perfect carpet on top of a dreadful subfloor (which won't be an issue in 2015). 

Thank you to Ian Ruggles for calling killer mains and being just the right amount of character that we needed this year. It wouldn't be the Champs without you there, bro.

Thank you to Robert Dirla who provided the Live RC feed, his RC Scoring Pro knowledge, and comic relief in the VTA main.

Thank you to Tony and Colleen Scisent who loaded and unloaded the whole track/subfloor, constant running to this store and that for odds and ends and then they also ran tech all weekend. They did a monumental amount of work.

Thank you to Dave Morrow who helped run tech all weekend in return for just one t-shirt. You're worth way more than that, bro.

Thank you to Eric and CD Wells for the Bose P/A system. That was an amazing amount of sound out of one box.

Thank you to Snowy for all the pictures. That's one durable lens, lol.

Thank you to Mike McBride for all his unique online shenanigans. His humor is what kept things light.

Thank you to the Gate crew for being the hobby shop. You guys did a lot of work and supported the Champs yet again. I hope it was beneficial for NORCAR. If anyone wants to see how a track should be run, go to their facility and race.

Thank you to Anthony Searls at Hella Graffix for the killer logo/branding and amazing trophies. If anyone wants to instantly make their race more professional, call this man.

Thank you to Frank Calandra for having the faith to leave your favorite race in our hands. Without that perfect carpet, the weekend would have been no bueno.

We will see you at the MWGS races, under new the management of Mike Wise, and the Midwest Throttle Junkies races, a new brain child of Dan Cook and stay tuned for pictures and postings on this thread over the coming weeks. 

If you have old photos of previous Champs, or even anecdotes to provide, please email them to us to share on our website.

Thank you all one more time and stay tuned for pics/results of this year's race along with details on next year's event that is already taking shape.

-Sean


----------

